# 92 B13 SR20 Pacesetter Exhaust on a GA16?



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

Would This Work on a 1992 Sentra XE GA16DE motor? I have read in different places that the exhaust from the catback is the exact same. Can someone please clarify for me?


----------



## thevanillaninja (Nov 10, 2009)

You can get an exhaust shop to make you something better for less money. I wouldn't waste my time with something like that.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

thevanillaninja said:


> You can get an exhaust shop to make you something better for less money. I wouldn't waste my time with something like that.


I would love to but most shops around here charge just about that much for a full exhaust. That and i don't want to replace it in 2 years. I know Pacesetter is a good brand and make quality products. This is why i would spend a few more bucks to get something that i know what i payed for.


----------



## Nismo825 (Jan 2, 2009)

DON'T GET PACESETTER HEADEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are not the right pair of collectors and rob horsepower.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

Nismo825 said:


> DON'T GET PACESETTER HEADEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! they are not the right pair of collectors and rob horsepower.


This topic isn't about headers, just the exhaust.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, both 1.6l and 2.0l from the cat back are identical! I bought a Megan sytem for the SR20DE I bought but haven't put in yet, and it bolts right into my 1.6l 2dr! Oh, and Pacesetter is pretty cheap, had it on my MX6 GT. Ended up having to weld it together! :lame:


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

mrmoose said:


> Yes, both 1.6l and 2.0l from the cat back are identical! I bought a Megan sytem for the SR20DE I bought but haven't put in yet, and it bolts right into my 1.6l 2dr! Oh, and Pacesetter is pretty cheap, had it on my MX6 GT. Ended up having to weld it together! :lame:


Thanks for confirming this for me. I found a HKS system i will most likely buy.


----------



## Sfowardboy4 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have spoken to the tech's at megan racing (probably the cheapest, yet best buy for a exhaust system) and they all say that in order to fit the sr20 exhaust with a ga16 motor, you will have to cut and weld about a 2-3 inch piece into the midpipe. I ended up ordering a bosal downpipe for my ga16 with a megan racing test pipe and also the megan racing sr20 cat back. I had to end up welding this piece into the midpipe, but its well worth the time and the extra $10


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sfowardboy4 said:


> I have spoken to the tech's at megan racing (probably the cheapest, yet best buy for a exhaust system) and they all say that in order to fit the sr20 exhaust with a ga16 motor, you will have to cut and weld about a 2-3 inch piece into the midpipe. I ended up ordering a bosal downpipe for my ga16 with a megan racing test pipe and also the megan racing sr20 cat back. I had to end up welding this piece into the midpipe, but its well worth the time and the extra $10


Depends. Do you have a 4 door?


----------



## Sfowardboy4 (Dec 28, 2009)

i ended up doing it to my daily driver 4 door and my work in progress/ almost done 2 door project


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

so the 2-3 inch was on the 4 door? I have a 2 door.


----------



## Sfowardboy4 (Dec 28, 2009)

the piece was put on both cars....megan racing's technicans told me that wether it be a 2dr or 4dr this piece needs to be put in....which proves right.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have found that this is true and can back it up also. And, I might have found a better fix.
These are the product charts from Bosal, OEM exhaust replacement systems, top is the 1.6L Coupe, Middle is the 1.6L sedan, And the last being the SE-R


























Now, for the fix i have thought of, a (well...relatively) cheep way for a fix. I found that the stock Converter is 12.5" long, now we have 2"-3" we need to fill. a high flow Altima converter that can be found on ebay is 16" long. The flanges look like they fit, i will confirm this after i attempt this. But you have gone over the gap by .5"-1", so you will have to cut the center pipe (after the cat) so you can adjust the flange accordingly, you can either weld it or clamp it, your choice. This will only be a $35-$40 fix for this problem, also you get a stainless cat to replace your rusting OEM one.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pinkfloyd440 said:


> I have found that this is true and can back it up also. And, I might have found a better fix.
> These are the product charts from Bosal, OEM exhaust replacement systems, top is the 1.6L Coupe, Middle is the 1.6L sedan, And the last being the SE-R
> 
> 
> ...




Ignore EVERYTHING i said... It bolted right up to it. It was a pain getting the bolts off the converter tho.










































As people have had troubles with Pacesetter Exhaust systems, I had no trouble at all with this kit, everything was how the stock was mounted. I would HIGHLY recommend this product to another person. For $240 you cant beat it. It sounds way better than stock. The only downfall of the it was trying to man handle a 6 1/2 foot box.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

By the way, it took 2 hours to do the whole job. Removal was a snap (saw-zaw), and installation was easier. The hardest part was getting the bolts out of the converter.


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

thevanillaninja said:


> You can get an exhaust shop to make you something better for less money. I wouldn't waste my time with something like that.


When going to a shop, the piping is bubble bent, meaning the turns are rippled on the inner side of the turn. most cat-back systems are molded, meaning smooth bends, less restriction. The Pacesetter system i bought is three times the thickness of the tubing that the previous owner had put on at a local muffler shop. might be cheaper up front, but in 2-3 years, you need a new system.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I have the pacesetter and its great. the system was top. welded well, flanges are good, fit well. no issue. 2 1/4 inch mandrel bent.

The muffler could be deeper. I may switch this out to a vibrant performance muffler soon/. the piping is mandrel bent though and I see no reason to change that out. the price is right. its not stainless, but if its seasonal car, then it won't rust. mine never sees rain. 

The good think with the pacesetter is that you can swap out the rear section and slip on another muffler. 

Chris


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

sunnysentra said:


> I have the pacesetter and its great. the system was top. welded well, flanges are good, fit well. no issue. 2 1/4 inch mandrel bent.
> 
> The muffler could be deeper. I may switch this out to a vibrant performance muffler soon/. the piping is mandrel bent though and I see no reason to change that out. the price is right. its not stainless, but if its seasonal car, then it won't rust. mine never sees rain.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of swapping the muffler... you have a good point. but for $240 you cant beat it.


----------



## justcheckin (Dec 1, 2009)

do you know if the sentra exhaust fits an NX? i have the 1600 (ga16de) will this system fit? also where did you get it?


----------



## Pinkfloyd440 (Nov 15, 2009)

this says you have to cut about 5"-6" from it to fit. I got it here. I payed $241.42 shipped. that was (at the time) the cheapest i could find. you might want to look around.


----------

